# Sled or small trailer?



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, need to buy something to get dekes out to the field easier....was just going to pick up a big otter sled, but hell for $250 I could get a nice little 40"x48" trailer I can stack vertically in my trailer....found a couple new ones for $200.

Do you think I would really struggle with the smaller trailer since it has smaller tires in the deep mud? It probably weighs 100 pounds itself and I would be putting 100-150 pound of dekes on it.

Anyone ever use one?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I personally would choose a sled. Pulls easy behind a 4 wheeler and if you can't get a 4wheeler out in the field for some reason then you can pull the sled. Or maybe you could just get both and use which one the situation calls for


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I would go with the sled, especially for a real muddy situation because the sled pulls so much better because it floats over everything and a trailer the tires seem to just drag in the mud and then you may as well us a sled.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sled always fits better in the trailer. If the field is hard we will just pull the trailer in the field with the 4 wheeler. If it is soupy will just use the sled with a hitch on it. I have as big as a sled as Otter makes I think it was like $200 and the hitch was $60.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

we have no problem pulling our small trailer behind the atv in the muddy spring fields. when hauling it down the road we just bungie it sideways to the wall in the trailer and it works just fine.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

pull the trailer then!! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I could see myself tearing a trailer apart in frozen and rough fields. The axle and wheels would have to be pretty well made. We run too fast for a trailer.ND guys that need a sled should try Runnings in Bismark. or Home of Economy in Jamestown. My sled sits on cross bars in my trailer. The sled is slid onto the cross bars and rides above the four wheeler.The cross bars sit in brackets so they just pop out after I remove the sled. I wasted 60 or 70 bucks on a hitch bracket. Its worthless for spring goose. Everything in the sled is covered with mud.It would work for ice fishing.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

sled no doubt. I got a riding lawn mower trailer stuck this fall in a unworked wheat stubble field. I was towing it with a four wheeled and the skinny tire just did not work. Plus my decoys were covers with mud.

One question I have has anybody had issues with rocks, etc punching holes in their sleds?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an otter sled with runners on it and I have never had a problem but I know a friend of mine had a ice chunk rip a hole in his when he was pulling it across the lake. They are pretty tough though I have pulled mine down gravel roads and only wears down the runners faster.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

otter sled with around 600 decoys 3 ecaller guns and more


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

We use the sleds, I have a medium otter I can get 2 tubs of decoys in, cost me 100 bucks and I can get about 260ish decoys in at a crack. It can be pulled easily but a 400-440 class ATV. I have seen big sleds work well with larger rigs. A friend of mine just got a 800 polaris with the tracks, I might have to invite him just to use that!

Oh, forget the hitch system, use a piece of heavy role about 20-25ft long, drag the sled waaaay behind the ATV and you wont have half the mud issues.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

We tried pulling dekes in on a little al trailer this fall and got stuck. It probably would have worked fine if there weren't any fenders on the trailer. The mud got caked in there and locked up the wheels.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option would be to get the sled but attach a rail on each side with one or two axles on which you could put a those 8" pnumatic tires. Then you would have the option of a sled or trailer depending on conditions. if the sled works better just pull the pins on the tires and take them off.

I have a small sled mounted on one of those "bike trailers" made for pulling kids. I can haul about 15dz socks or 4 dz shells with it.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

My freind sells a 5'x8'x24" tube that they use for duck hunting out of. You can see it in a DU magazine in the back. I believe they call it the Float n Tote. It has a pop up blind built on top of it. You can buy just the tube. We pull it with our ATV. That would carry everything. :2cents: Sean


----------

